# EMT Licensing in California?



## EMTeastman (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I recently passed the NREMT (woo), and someone told me that I still have to get licensed by sending in all my documents and whatnot. I couldn't find anywhere on the website that confirmed this, so I was wondering if anyone knows if this is true, and if it is, where to go? I wanna start applying for jobs asap.

EDIT: Keep in mind I am in California, so things are a bit different than everywhere else. I'd prefer someone who is also familiar with California certification.

Thanks =)

-Tanner


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2014)

You need state certification bfore you can work in any state. So you have to send CA your certification documents from NREMT to obtain your state certification. 
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/


----------



## EMTeastman (Aug 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> You need state certification bfore you can work in any state. So you have to send CA your certification documents from NREMT to obtain your state certification.
> http://www.emsa.ca.gov/



I already received my certification in the mail. What I'm talking about is the "licensing." My friend said it's different than certification.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you have a certification from the state of California? Other than that he might be talking about county licensing (because CA is backwards like that) but I'm not sure. 
Your original post made it sound like NREMT certification was the only thing you had


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2014)

What county are you in? CA state does not give out EMT licenses. For the EMT level it is only a certification. 

You need the state card to work in CA. Some counties require an "expanded scope" card (OC/LA). In order to get the state card you have to go through a county EMS office (ex. REMS, ICEMA).


----------



## EMTeastman (Aug 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Do you have a certification from the state of California? Other than that he might be talking about county licensing (because CA is backwards like that) but I'm not sure.
> Your original post made it sound like NREMT certification was the only thing you had



Hmm, I thought I had the California cert, but I'm not entirely sure. I got a certificate in the mail after passing the NREMT, is that it?


----------



## EMTeastman (Aug 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What county are you in? CA state does not give out EMT licenses. For the EMT level it is only a certification.
> 
> You need the state card to work in CA. Some counties require an "expanded scope" card (OC/LA). In order to get the state card you have to go through a county EMS office (ex. REMS, ICEMA).



I'm in Alameda County in the Bay Area. So now I just need to go through the county to get my card?


----------



## drl (Aug 12, 2014)

EMTeastman said:


> Hmm, I thought I had the California cert, but I'm not entirely sure. I got a certificate in the mail after passing the NREMT, is that it?



No, that's just the NREMT certification, _not_ a license to practice. To get that, you'll need to visit your local county EMS office. For Alameda County, see here. Note that you will need to get your Live Scan background check done before then, and since you'll need another one for the DMV Ambulance Driver's Certificate, you may as well get it done at the same time.

Only when you have all of these components can you start applying to companies.


----------



## EMTeastman (Aug 12, 2014)

drl said:


> No, that's just the NREMT certification, _not_ a license to practice. To get that, you'll need to visit your local county EMS office. For Alameda County, see here. Note that you will need to get your Live Scan background check done before then, and since you'll need another one for the DMV Ambulance Driver's Certificate, you may as well get it done at the same time.
> 
> Only when you have all of these components can you start applying to companies.



Okay, awesome! Thanks a lot. That helps so much =)


----------



## avdrummerboy (Aug 23, 2014)

To work as an EMT in CA, the basics that you need are: NREMT (only for your initial certification,) your BLS CPR card, your DL51 (green medical card,) ambulance drivers license, and state cert. The ambulance DL and state cert require separate (thanks to a US court ruling) livescan fingerprinting. Certain counties require additional scope of practice certs and LA city has a DOT card that you'll need if you wish to work there (which is yet another livescan.)


----------



## drl (Aug 23, 2014)

avdrummerboy said:


> To work as an EMT in CA, the basics that you need are: NREMT (only for your initial certification,) your BLS CPR card, your DL51 (green medical card,) ambulance drivers license, and state cert. The ambulance DL and state cert require separate (thanks to a US court ruling) livescan fingerprinting. Certain counties require additional scope of practice certs and LA city has a DOT card that you'll need if you wish to work there (which is yet another livescan.)



Yep. Just one correction on the DL51; since January 2014, CA DMV has phased out the DL-51B "green card," so now you use this federal Medical Examiner's Certificate instead. I was confused for a while, and it didn't help that most of the DMV people were as clueless about the change as I was.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Aug 23, 2014)

Haden't heard that, mine isn't due until Feb of next year though


----------



## drl (Aug 23, 2014)

avdrummerboy said:


> Haden't heard that, mine isn't due until Feb of next year though



Yeah, it's been a confusing change. Neither the first DMV employee I spoke to nor my doctor knew what to do about that, had to go back afterwards and get the doctor to sign that new card...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2014)

drl said:


> Yep. Just one correction on the DL51; since January 2014, CA DMV has phased out the DL-51B "green card," so now you use this federal Medical Examiner's Certificate instead. I was confused for a while, and it didn't help that most of the DMV people were as clueless about the change as I was.


So they're finally like any other parts of the country that require EMT's to get a DOT card lol. When I worked EMS in NM, I had to get a DOT physical every year and carry that card in my wallet at all times while working.
Here in TX, however, I don't have to do that.


----------



## Angel (Aug 25, 2014)

drl said:


> Yep. Just one correction on the DL51; since January 2014, CA DMV has phased out the DL-51B "green card," so now you use this federal Medical Examiner's Certificate instead. I was confused for a while, and it didn't help that most of the DMV people were as clueless about the change as I was.


 and it has to be done by a physician certified to do it. (i believe they have to attend a national registry course or pay a fee...something). but they get a special number that goes on the paper. 
also was told you are able to shrink it down to wallet size as long as it is legible.


----------



## Corey (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry to piggy back off this old post, but I used the same livescan for my state, county, and ADL forms, will this be a problem later? I applied for my state and county license a few weeks ago, and I applied for my ADL a few weeks ago. The DMV gave me a temporary ADL permit, and I even asked them if it would be acceptable to use a copy of the same livescan form that I used for my state and county app, and the woman there said it would be fine. She also seemed to not know the entire process of helping a person get their ADL, so I am a bit hesitant and would appreciate any help. I have been searching, googling, and asking everyone I know in the EMT field to no avail. Also, does anyone know how long it takes to get your CA and Orange County cert/license? I applied on the 9th and nothing has happened so far. Thank you!


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 19, 2015)

It needs to be separate live scans for each


----------



## Angel (Apr 20, 2015)

The different agencies can't or don't share the live scan info so you'll most likely have to get it done again.


----------



## Corey (Apr 20, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> It needs to be separate live scans for each





Angel said:


> The different agencies can't or don't share the live scan info so you'll most likely have to get it done again.




Damn, well, hopefully it won't be a huge deal. As far as the return time regarding the OC and CA license, any idea as to how long it will take them to approve my applications?


----------



## Wings91 (Oct 3, 2015)

drl said:


> Yep. Just one correction on the DL51; since January 2014, CA DMV has phased out the DL-51B "green card," so now you use this federal Medical Examiner's Certificate instead. I was confused for a while, and it didn't help that most of the DMV people were as clueless about the change as I was.





drl said:


> Yeah, it's been a confusing change. Neither the first DMV employee I spoke to nor my doctor knew what to do about that, had to go back afterwards and get the doctor to sign that new card...



Do we still have to get the medical examiner's certificate signed by the doctor on top of the DL-51? Anybody know? I was told on this thread that the doc needs to sign off *just* the DL-51.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes the doctor has to sign both of them. The certificate has to be carried on you at all times.


----------

